# Panorama photos.



## Desecrated (Nov 6, 2007)

AIRBUS A380 - First Delivery | panoreportage - g i l l e s v i d a l

Maybe not the most interesting motives. But still interesting to see.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 6, 2007)

It's really well done, nice perspectives


----------



## playstopause (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice! 

I love these french sites you're coming up with


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2007)

I read this as paranormal photos, I was kind of surprised


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 7, 2007)

The medium was nice, but holy shit! Check out that plane!


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 7, 2007)

We need to start posting guitar pictures this way.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 9, 2007)

Love it


----------

